# Uber instant pay??



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

What do you guys about the new partnership with go bank. Anybody use the service yet? No fees nothing. Just deposit 500$ a month or there will be a 8.95 fee. ? Sounds good but just want to hear you guys out!??


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I was on Daily Pay and switched to Instant Pay so I can compare the two.

The $8.95 fee is waived if you drive at least once every six months.

I'm waiting on my Go Bank card, ... edit... it looks like I'm still on Daily Pay for now. I guess until I change my routing and account information.

Today's only the second business day since I opened the account. Must be patient.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Actually already signed up. Got my card through the mail about a week ago. Card came in quick. About 3 business days!! I've downloaded the app too, So far so good. Made my first transfer on Sunday. The money went in instantly. I'll be checking very carefully for any hidden fees or charges. Let me say The physical card looks awesome!!!


----------



## Harley1 (Mar 13, 2016)

do u read this forum or been on this site? uber lies on absolutely every thing. lower fares, uber pool. you're crazy to think that THIS is the one thing they;ll be honest about


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Ive had the black card now for 2 weeks. I like it so far. Couple takes aways from my experience

1. After each trip, day, week etc you can cashout and funds are IMMEDIATELY in your account/debit card.
2. You still get your partner summary/statements emailed even if its after each trip. (Good way to see last pax rating gave). Your statement will show any funds you instant pay.
3.Sunday @ 12am is cutoff for instant pay while ubers cut off is 4am monday. Example if you drive sunday 8pm-monday 4am. You can only instant pay any earnings 8pm-12am anything after 12:01am -4am will be paid out on wednesday as your regular uber payment. 
4. Walgreens cvs walmart and most credit unions are all free with NO ATM FEE.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I like it so far, but I've had an issue with one thing. At least once a week the instant pay tab on the partner dashboard will tell me I'm not eligible for instant pay.

It will stay like that for a day or two, then it will go back to normal. It's weird and annoying.

I've noticed it happens on Saturday or Sunday, then it comes available on Tue.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I read the small print today.
$2.50 to withdraw funds via ATM not owned by Gobank.
$2.50 to withdraw funds via teller if you can find a Gobank.
$15.95 to print 12 checks.
$4.95 to deposit anything in that bank account that doesn't come from Uber. WTF is this?

Yes you can spend the debit card like money. But my landlord doesn't accept debit cards.
I couldn't find anything about EFT's. I want to know cost and how long does it take for one to go through.

My Chase bank is free checks, free atm withdrawals, free teller withdrawals, no fee, VA checking account.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Sly said:


> I read the small print today.
> $2.50 to withdraw funds via ATM not owned by Gobank.
> $2.50 to withdraw funds via teller if you can find a Gobank.
> $15.95 to print 12 checks.
> ...


They have a list of about 1000 different ATM that you can use free of charge.

Just look it up.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Sly said:


> I read the small print today.
> $2.50 to withdraw funds via ATM not owned by Gobank.
> $2.50 to withdraw funds via teller if you can find a Gobank.
> $15.95 to print 12 checks.
> ...


Free cash deposits at Walmart. Free ATMs at Walmart. Go Bank has bill pay.

I'm sure it's not for everyone, but in my circumstances it is just what I need.


----------

